# P-32 Trigger pull is a problem



## Wagon Master (Jun 9, 2007)

Has anyone come up with a way to shorten the trigger break on the P-32? It doesn't shoot until the trigger is pulled almost all the way to the frame. It seems to me that in an emergency, the six pound long trigger pull could affect accuracy...


----------



## SmaSal (Mar 13, 2010)

http://www.ktog.org/reviews-p32.htm


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Wagon Master said:


> Has anyone come up with a way to shorten the trigger break on the P-32? It doesn't shoot until the trigger is pulled almost all the way to the frame. It seems to me that in an emergency, the six pound long trigger pull could affect accuracy...


Um, the whole point of the long, moderately-stiff trigger pull is to keep you from accidentally setting the thing off, because it has no separate safety lever.
The trigger pull is supposed to be the equivalent of that of a double-action revolver.

If you put in a modicum of dry-fire practice with this gun, you will find that the long pull will have little or no effect upon its accuracy.
The key to accuracy with any gun, and particularly with small pistols, is practice, practice, practice.
There is no accessory device or modification which will absolve you from the need to practice.


----------



## Wagon Master (Jun 9, 2007)

I'll keep practising and maybe I'll get used to it. I really like the little bugger, I just wish it fired with about 3/4 of the pull it has. But that's just me.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Um, the whole point of the long, moderately-stiff trigger pull is to keep you from accidentally setting the thing off, because it has no separate safety lever.
> The trigger pull is supposed to be the equivalent of that of a double-action revolver.
> 
> If you put in a modicum of dry-fire practice with this gun, you will find that the long pull will have little or no effect upon its accuracy.
> ...


the only comment i will make here (other than to agree with 95%) is that Kel-tec *does not* recomend dry fire with thier pistols. Buy and use snap caps for this practice. it is possible (some say likely) to dmage the firing pin by dry firing this pistol.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Neil, you're absolutely correct.
You must use a snap-cap to dry-fire a Kel-Tec .380 or .32, because the same screw which retains its extractor also retains its firing pin.
Each dry-fire pull causes the firing pin to peen the threaded end of that screw, finally to the point where it must be drilled out to remove it.
Use a snap-cap!


----------



## Wagon Master (Jun 9, 2007)

I wasn't aware of that...Thanks! I learn somthing new every day of my life. :smt115


----------

